# Polarizing filter for Zeiss 15mm f2.8



## Eldar (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm going to buy a 95mm circular polarizing filter for my Zeiss Distagon 15mm f2.8. The only one I know will work is the Zeiss. But $509 (B&H) is stiff enough to look for alternaitves.

Has anyone experience with any of the other suppliers on that specific lens?


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2014)

Eldar, if you haven't already, check out Brian's info over at TDP - he discusses this at length around 3/4 of the way down the page:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Zeiss-15mm-f-2.8-ZE-Distagon-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## Eldar (Jan 16, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Eldar, if you haven't already, check out Brian's info over at TDP - he discusses this at length around 3/4 of the way down the page:
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Zeiss-15mm-f-2.8-ZE-Distagon-Lens-Review.aspx


Thanks, will do!


----------



## Eldar (Jan 16, 2014)

What a relief ... I can choose from Heliopan´s at $458 and Zeiss´at $509 ... :


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2014)

Eldar said:


> What a relief ... I can choose from Heliopan´s at $458 and Zeiss´at $509 ... :


Personally, I'd buy two or three at that discount price . At least it saves you enough for a decent meal out


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 24, 2014)

Eldar, I'd be interested to see the results of a CPL on the Zeiss 15mm. I had considered one for mine, but I've read and am aware of the effect of a PL on a UWA lens with broad sky (uneven darkening due to polarized light). I would be interested in one for foliage/water pic's where I think it would help with the unwanted reflections. Personally, I'd probably buy the Zeiss CPL, seeing I spent so much on the lens in the first place


----------



## Eldar (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Eldar, I'd be interested to see the results of a CPL on the Zeiss 15mm. I had considered one for mine, but I've read and am aware of the effect of a PL on a UWA lens with broad sky (uneven darkening due to polarized light). I would be interested in one for foliage/water pic's where I think it would help with the unwanted reflections. Personally, I'd probably buy the Zeiss CPL, seeing I spent so much on the lens in the first place


I ordered one, but it was 4-6 weeks delivery time. I´ll post images as soon as I have had the chance to put it to good use. But since we are covered in snow and ice for a couple of months, it may take some time. My reason for buying it is water reflections and colors. There are a couple of examples in Bryan´s review at the-digital-picture.com. I used a polarizer on my 16-35 and you do get uneven blue sky, but if you tweak the polarizing angle a bit, you can turn that from an image destroyer to a nice effect (at least sometimes).


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Eldar. I'm heading to the US in 5 weeks time, and will be in NY in mid March. I'm planning on visiting B&H while I'm there and my see if they have one. However, it will greatly depend on how my credit card holds up (the shopping list has already become rather long)


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 4, 2014)

I snagged a used B+W CPL 95mm locally for cheap. The accessories at this filter size are crazy expensive - the Lee/Cokin filter ring is more expensive than the filter holder. Are you going to add square 100mm filters?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> I snagged a used B+W CPL 95mm locally for cheap. The accessories at this filter size are crazy expensive - the Lee/Cokin filter ring is more expensive than the filter holder. Are you going to add square 100mm filters?


No, with this lens I'll probably handhold my Lee filters. The fixed hood makes everything else quite difficult.


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 4, 2014)

Eldar said:


> What a relief ... I can choose from Heliopan´s at $458 and Zeiss´at $509 ... :



I have the Marumi mentioned in the review and it's quite good - way less than the zeiss.
Did not had a chance to use it in landscape shots yet, but I suspect will be no better than any other UWA lenses...
Got it for less than $200 - Marumi® super DHG P L D Super Multi-coated CPL)


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2014)

I have the Fotodiox Wonderpana 145mm system for my 17 TS-E, I'd suggest getting one of their CPL's for a fraction the money and a stepper ring.


----------



## Oslo (Feb 5, 2014)

I have the Zeiss 15/2.8 and just make sure you get the NEW 95mm Pol filter from Zeiss (avoiding vignetting).
I have spoken to Bertram Hönlinger at Carl Zeiss AG, and he said, in Desember 2013, that the new version (slim version without front filter thread mount) would be available in February 2014.

Christian


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2014)

I bought the Heliopan. It is slim and it has a mechanism to make it easier to unscrew, which was recommended by Bryan at TDP.


----------

